# i need help !!new born pigeon in trouble



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hi all! 

yesturday a farmer from down the road rang me up saying there was a nest on the floor with blood around it and 1 egg that was still hatching. i said bring it round and i'll see what i can do. 
as i got the egg it was so cold i was sure what ever was in it would be dead, but i started hatching anyway. i soon found out it was a baby pigeon, now it had absorbed the yolk, and it had opened its eye once just a tiny bit, and cheeped once. now since then i've tried to feed it (i've always looked after poorly birdies but none quite so young) and when i do its eyes stay closed, it doesn't cheep and it then flips its body around??? whats going on, is this meant to happen? 

he hatched yesturday at 1:00pm, i need some advice any advice!! this poor lil guy seems to be a lil wrong to me! 

thanks everyone


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

To save time I am posting a link to a similar thread that appeared yesterday, it should give you the basics and other important links:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16739&referrerid=0



Cynthia


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hey thanks! i'll try a few of there methods, the only problem is the chicks is showing no signs of wanting to be fed?
maybe it has brain damage or somthing. we raised pigeons before but they are usually from a friend who raised them for at least 20 days first.
she started off with 10 and now she has at least 60 that fly in and out of her stables, whixh is why she is always keen to give us some as the pigeons try to throw out each others offspring.
i rang her this morning but she seems to think its not going to surrive and that the parent birds problerly thought somthing was wrong an through him out.
i think that even though he throws him self around after beong feed as long as i can keep him alive at least untill he feathers and opens his eyes he may stand a good chance.

thanks again for the link


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Initially the parent will stimulate the baby to eat by nudging the baby beak so that it goes into the parent's beak.... with the syringe and balloon method you put the baby's beak into the slit so that it feels the food, which should be at about 39 centigrade (I don't know the farenheit equivalent).

Otherwise, unless you can gavage, you can try feeding it drop by drop into the lower beak, as far forward as possible so that it recognises that it has food in its mouth and swallows without aspirating.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here is another useful link:

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/babypigeoncare.html

Whatever led to the baby being where he was he must be helped to live and for that he must eat. 

Cynthia


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hey thanks again! your so helpfull! 
he's very sweet bless and i just hope he'll make it, as tthen we can release him with our other pigeons


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

My, he's just a tiny newborn, isn't he? I would suggest sticking his beak between your fingers and acting really excited about it - basically moving your fingers around quite swiftly instead of simply grabbing the beak. My babies were squeaking and nuzzling to be fed about an hour after birth.

The reason he may not be showing signs may be that he's too cold. 90 degrees fahrenheit is what HE needs to be kept at, and his food needs to be 100-104, I'd reckon. Any colder will slow his crop, any warmer may give him crop burn. Therefore, it's safest to always have a thermometer to check with, same as within his brooder. A newborn should always be warm and full. You'll have to feed him every 2 hours. I'd recommend giving at least one feeding or two during the night, as tiny babies lose weight and get very lethargic after being left alone all night often enough. I myself am expecting babies - both are hatching - so I hope I can help you out as one pigeon parent to the next.

You may want to go out and buy a baby bird formula (Kaytee Exact, Lafaber - just ask for a baby bird hand feeding formula). It's easiest to let the baby feed itself with the baby nipple or balloon syringe. Much about that has already been posted. I think the most common things behind a lack of enthusiasm for eating are: improper temperature of food, improper consistency of food, improper feeding equipment; improper temperature inside of brooder; lack of fluids (dehydration, perhaps even a small bit). You may want to buy some unflavored pedialyte, warm it up to proper temperature, and feed it to him. A weak baby often simply needs hydration and electrolytes. If you are not giving him wholesome food every 2 hours, at the proper dilute state and warmth, this baby probably won't thrive. If you care about this tiny baby's life, you will take action. Treat him as you would a human infant. He deserves that kind of respect.


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

yay!  well today he is 8 days old, his made it over a week, and now he has his eyes open slightly.

i do have 2 more questions through, he wants to eat alot mopre than a seringe full now, should i give him more or could i kill him by over feeding?
i'm also feeding him every 2:30 to 3 hours so 5 times a day really, should i increse this at all?
and now that he is over a week do i feed him any different food?

i'm so chuffed that he is still alive and has grown quite a bit!

thanks to everyone for all your great advice!

sarah


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Sarah,

as the baby grows he will need more food.
It would be helpful to weigh him and feed him 10% of his weight. I am not sure what you are feeding him now, if it is baby formula you can continue with it until he is weaned.

Glad he is doing so great, you've done wonderful with him.

Reti


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks!

well i'm feeding him kaytee formula and i'm now making it quite thick, i used to give him a small seringe full now i give him a seringe and a half, as he continues to squeek and follow my hand.
he has his eyes open fully now.

also i wanted to make sure that i'm not meant to handle him at this age, apart from being fed and put back to bed?
when i fed him yesturday, i popped him back to bed and checked on him to make sure he was still alive 30 mins later, he seemed to to flexing as if he was a dog dreaming, can pigeons dream? i've had many chicks i hatched from my chickens and they never did this!

he is so sweet! i can't wait untill he gets his feathers 

thanks again!

Sarah


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

seramaspecialis said:


> yay!  well today he is 8 days old, his made it over a week, and now he has his eyes open slightly.
> 
> i do have 2 more questions through, he wants to eat alot mopre than a seringe full now, should i give him more or could i kill him by over feeding?
> i'm also feeding him every 2:30 to 3 hours so 5 times a day really, should i increse this at all?
> ...



Continue with the formula,that is what he needs.

Here is a pic of an 8 day old baby. The crop is not as full as it would be right after it was fed, but you get the idea of how big it should be. It should be lke a bean bag not a tightly blown up balloon.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/8-Day_Old_baby_racing_pigeon.jpg


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks for the info! but i cant open your link?!?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

seramaspecialis said:


> thanks for the info! but i cant open your link?!?


I'm sorry it doesn't work for you, it works fine for me.

Try this link and click on 8 day old pigeon where it says large.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm glad your baby is doing so well and you are enjoying him so much. Keep up the great work!


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks! i can now open the link! and my gosh! my pigeon doesn't look anything like this one! 
Duddly was born on the 31st of last month which makes him 10 days today, and apart from being bigger he still looks the same as the day he hatched! still yellow and fluffy with no feathers growing what-so-ever.

we actually had woodgreen animal shelter lady come over today, she was checking up on our cats we got from them in march, she said Duddly looked fine but ugly.
i still think he's sweet.

also how do you sex pigeons? i have a feeling he is a wood pigeon.

thanks for your kind regard for this baby, i would have been so stuck other wise!


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

seramaspecialis said:


> Duddly was born on the 31st of last month which makes him 10 days today, and apart from being bigger he still looks the same as the day he hatched! still yellow and fluffy with no feathers growing what-so-ever.



Do you have any new pictures?

PINEY


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

when i next feed him, i'll take a new one and post it, why is this bad


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hi all right this is him now, i hope the quality is ok? 

theres one of his side and one of his front


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The new pictures are just beautiful. Thank you for posting them.

If this is a wood pigeon you might seek the aid of a rehabber like Cynthia, or someone else who has handled them before. Wood pigeons are a little more difficult, and easily stressed, as we have learned, and they sometimes don't do well in captivity. Where are you located?

I'm not trying to scare you, just want to help.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He looks wonderful - so cute. I just love that long beak


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

He definitely looks like a wood pigeon. All I can say is if you're very keen on keeping him, and you two form a very strong bond and he does well in captivity when he's older, you can probably keep him. Just make sure he's happy.

He is not the same as he was when he was born - check his wings. Dark spots on his wings and strange little dark rods along his lower sides, on his crop and near his tail (yes, they do have tails!) are called "pin feathers".


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

cool! how can you tell? i wouldn't be able to in a million years.
i don't plan on keeping him i plan on releasing him with our other pigeons and doves in our stables. we've put hutches in the rafters and they lay and sleep in them.
i take it he will grow slower then? i can't seem to find any info on raising wood pigeons, do i still keep him on the same food untill a week after he takes interest in seed?

i live in the middle of the countryside on top of a hill in hertfordshire, a few miles from the A505, as i said the farmers shoot pheasants, pigeons, rabbits and sparrow halks around here but our flock seem to stay around the property (they like to sit on my window sill and coo  )it may be due to us feeding them everyday.

he seems quite attched to any person who feeds him so far, and i don't plan on handling him much in later life, just when he needs it as i hope this will help him.
any advise on how to release him?
i plan to keep him in his rabbit hutch when he can nearly fly, and pop him outside so he gets used to the weather, and then release him in the stables, will this be fesable?

thanks everyone 

Sarah


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He looks very small for his age to be a woodie. We had a thread about a year ago where I swore a baby was a woodie, it turned out to be a collared dove.

Can you weigh him?

Let it decide how much to eat, within reason. His crop should be like a 3/4 filled balloon after each feed and should empty overnight.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you scroll down to post number 57 at this thread there is a photo of a collared dove at 10 days old:


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11226&referrerid=560

And this thread starts with a photo of a baby wood pigeon:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10531&referrerid=560

But it could also be a stock dove!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

THis sounds silly, I know, but can you photograph his feet?

Cynthia


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

the pictures look so sweet, although its still hard to tell, he looks a little like the collered dove.
i fed him at 8:00am so his next fed is at 10:45, i shall weigh him and photograph his feet.
you know a lot about doves and pigeons, thanks for helping me!

Sarah


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hi guys!

right here are some pictures of his feet, it was hard to keep him still, so i appologues. he weighs 23 grams exactly. does this help determine what breed he is?

thanks!

sarah


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

ok, looking at the pictures you cant see alot so let me explain. he has pinky legs down to his ankles, and then light gray from his ankle to his foot and the dark grey toes.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They look like woodie feet but they are not right. Also he is also far too underdeveloped for a ten day old, even if he is a collared dove, they fledge at 17 days

It could be that he has paratyphoid. I hate to advise the use of Baytril at such a young age, but perhaps a course of Synulox would have some effect. 

Can you let us know where you are?

Also what size syringe are you using? How many cc's is he eating a day now? Are you letting his eat until his crop is plump?

This is a link to instructions on how to feed a baby pigeon using the "syringe and balloon" method. If you scroll down to the bottom youwill see a picture of a baby pigeon being fed, first with an empty crop then with a full crop. Hope that helps.


Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's an old post in the archives which indicates that while Baytril is the drug of choice for paratyphoid that Clavamox (Synulox) would be a decent second choice. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7524

If I were raising this little one and suspected or knew the problem to be paratyphoid, I would go with Baytril. There are other threads probably now in the archives about Alea's birds .. Ali and Bert, who were aggressively treated with Baytril and for a long time. Both birds survived and seemed to have no problems from the use of Baytril even though they were very young birds when the Baytril was started.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have Baytril that I could share if others think this could be paratyphoid, rather than restricted growth because of being hand reared.

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is another difficult one .. obviously a failure to thrive .. perhaps genetic and predisposed to not make it .. perhaps paratyphoid .. perhaps something else .. Cynthia, can you reach Helen (Nooti) by phone and see what she thinks?

Terry


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

pardon my ignorance but what is paratyphoid? if he is undeveloped for a 10 day he is now 12 days what does that say?
i'm using a thin syringe but feed him 2 of them to fill his crop until it is plump, i feed him every 2 to 3 hours and 5 to 6 times a day, he is also crawling around to get to me, and seems strong.


> live in the middle of the countryside on top of a hill in hertfordshire, a few miles from the A505


where do i get the medication, from a vet or pet shop?

i'm a little worried now, is there anything else i can do? maybe get him out more and let him crawl around to make him stronger?

let me know guys!

thanks
Sarah


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pardon my ignorance but what is paratyphoid? if he is undeveloped for a 10 day he is now 12 days what does that say?

*Hi Sarah,

You are not ignorent, paratyphoid or Salmonella is a disease that can be seen in youngsters with symptoms of stunted growth, parents can be carriers and not affected by it, but can pass it to the little one. The rodlike salmonella entero bacteria (found mainly in the intestines) can cause problems with bone joints, diarrhea, and nervous problems. Baytril is the best antibiotic for this. We have seen alot of it here, where one baby is thriving and the other baby is smaller.*

i'm a little worried now, is there anything else i can do? maybe get him out more and let him crawl around to make him stronger?

*If paratyphoid is suspected, then the best thing to do is to get the youngster on Baytril/Clavamox asap.Make sure he is warm and well fed for now. The calcium syrup also is beneficial as well as avian vitamins and minerals, if you are not using a baby bird formula*


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

oh! awww bless him. well one good thing is he doesn't have diarrhea, i'm off to a pet shop now to see if i can find anything.
can humans get it? ot can it be passed on to other birds? as as a thing i do i save ross broiler chickens, and misstreated chickens, so i have about 30 ui handle and treat everyday?
i have been handling one chicken in particular,a shamo and i have to put her out in the morning and bring her in in the evening as she is completly bald from poor managment, she lives in a large hucth oppersit from the baby pigeon.

right i'd better go see what i can find! let me know about the chickens!

thanks

Sarah


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, please do ISOLATE the youngster, just in case. It is just part of protocal to isolate any new bird when brought in, regardless of it being young or rehab, because of the possiblity of disease.

I know it is contagious to other pigeons but not to humans, so make sure to wash hands thoroughly in between handling also.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I can send you Baytril and calcium syrup if e-mail me your address. Or if you are in East Anglia (the Wood Green connection suggests you might be) I could drive down to you with supplies and have a look at him at the weekend, or we could meet along the route.

I have always been surprised at how nice and plump the crop has been on some squabs that have been fed by their parents, they seem to feed the squabbies a lot more than I would. I may be completely off track but I am just a bit concerned about whether he is getting sufficient nourishment. How thick are you making his formula? 

I don’t want him to be overfed, or to develop crop stasis, but perhaps you could increase his feed by 0.1 cc per feed until it is 2 ml, and see whether that affects his weight? Or you could try the syringe and balloon method to establish how much he feels he needs per feed.

In the nest they would remain still, to avoid attracting predators, so I don’t think he needs exercise just yet.

ADDED: Sorry just found you are feeding Kaytee and quite thick. Perhaps gently increasing feed by feedd. A 2 week old woodie should weigh over 100 gms and be taking 25 ml per feed. So IF that is a guide he should be able to tale 6ml...I wouldn't increase abruptly but gently, very gently. And keep weighing him daily see if this affects his development.

Cynthia


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

right, well he is very underweight then, and i thought he was growing fast. today his squeek has also got loader.
i can not find brytil from pet smart from pet smart so i'd love it for you to come over.
i live basicaly near the A505 and i can give you directions from baldock or Royston depending on what way you are comming. i can not drive to meet you as i have a paralising disorder which means i can not stand or walk for more than 10 mins without falling and becomming paralised. this unfortunatly means i am not alowd to fly, drive or ride my horse.
my mum can not take me either, as we foster and we need the car to take our foster brother to football, parents and pannle.
i'll try to e-mail you me addy, but if not i'll just post it.
you will get lost! everyone does, we live in a field in the middle of no where with trees all around the house.
unfortunatly its a bit messy on the farm at the mo, as we are re aranging chicken hutches, and out sit on mower has broken down, so i'll warn you first 
i really appericate you taking time out for me and lil duddly. i'll show you how i fed him and how much when you get here, how much £ should i get ready for the antibodies?
we have 7 rescued cats and a spaniel hope that doesn't bother you, some people don't like the cats especially.

right i'll try e-mailing you now.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My e-mail is [email protected]

No charge for the antibiotics!

Cats are fine, I have one and I used to rescue cats including feral ones. Spaniels great too, I have a rescued field spaniel and a Patterdale terrier. I used to have a darling rescued miniature spaniel

Terry, 

Somehow I missed your post. I will phone Helen for advice tonight, hopefully will be well informed by the time we set off.

John,

If you read this before you speak to me, don't worry, I will be doing the driving (John has a long drive on Friday and on Saturday)!

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Sarah, Cynthia and John,

Have a good day picking up the baby and let us know it goes on. 

Tania x


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Man, there is nothing like great teamwork. Cynthia, you're just great.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sarah and family are lovely, experienced in rescues and birds so Duddly is in excellent hands where he is though he might come to live here when he grows up. He is a woody and I am pretty sure he hasn't got paratyphoid although he is very underdeveloped for his age. Sarah thinks that he hatched slightly too soon as a result if the egg having fallen from the nest, making him a preemie squabling. He is adorable.

He took to the syringe and balloon method and we were able to establish how much his crop *could *take and how much it *should* take (this because I slightly over fed him and refused to leave until it had shrunk to a pleasantly full and spongey size).

His poops are perfect and he did a little demonstration which I just failed to catch on video, scrabbling backwards to the edge on the hanky I had placed him on and pooping expertly over the "edge".

He weighs 28 gms today and has tiny pin feathers developing on his wings. 

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

And here is a photo of sweet little Duddly, taken on Saturday!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOH!  What an adorable little woodie Duddley is, and he has a great name too!


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hi all,

well duddlys growth has really increased since saturday he now has feathers growing on his wings, and has white strips growing in the middles of them either side!
oh and cynthia his feet have straightened out, now he is walking everywhere! he's a very active little chap, and he classes anyone with hands a mummy.
i'm so glad you've offered to take him when his fledged, as he is definatly going to be too tame to go free, especially around here.
as i said i shall send a picture and update of him every saturday untill he is ready, and i know he is going to be fine from now on, now that i know how to feed him properly, his a right little pig! 
well i shall post a picture anyway to show everyone how much he has grown in 3 days compared to your picture (which is adorable!)

take care everyone!

sarah


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is *wonderful *news, Sarah, I am so pleased! 

How much does he weigh in at now?

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What GREAT NEWS on little Duddly!!

I know he/she will grow to become a most handsome (beautiful?) Woody!

WELL DONE, Sarah and Cynthia!!!

Look forward to updates!!!


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hi everyone!

here are piccys as promised. duddly now weighs 87 grams which is a huge improvment


















take care all! i'll keep you updated!

sarah


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Ah, bless, he looks very satisfied. And as he has put on so much weight in 4 days I think we can definitely rule out paratyphoid or any other disease.

I didn't realise that the white bands could be seen that early in feather growth, even though it makes sense that they are visible. I have such a lot to learn still.

He is such an enthusiastic baby, you will have to be careful that he doesn't overfill his crop, if you look inside his mouth and can see food at the back of the throat then he has probably had a little bit too much, as he did when I fed him. 

Look for those two dots that Karen says are on the shoulders (unfortunately I haven't seen them so I can't be more precise). You won't be able to see them when you start to feed him, but when they appear it is time to stop.

Thank you for taking such good care of him, Sarah, he is a very special woodie.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He is just adorable.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Duddly is SO cute. He is all beak isn't he?  I'm sure that will change as he grows up.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

He is very cute but I hate to say it - he looks almost prehistoric - those big eyes and big beak  - but woodies are beautiful birds and Dudley will be one of those magnificent creatures one day!!

Sarah you are doing an excellent job - I am very pleased to see how well you have handled the whole situation. Don't think I could do it...... 

I whisk em off to someone else - however it must be the most rewarding thing in the world to hand rear a completely different species. 

look forward to more pictures.

Tania xx


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sarah, 

Your new pictures of Duddly are just so precious I live in Canada so we don't have "woodies" here but they really are magnificent pigeons...so beautiful when adults.

Like Tania, I agree that they are a little funny looking at first...so disproportionate and such HUGE beaks to begin with. However, he will grow up to be an even more beautiful pigeon and one that only lives in your part of the world


Good luck with him


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sarah and I were discussing this when I visited. Birds are the only creatures that are directly descended from the dinosaurs and this is really evident in baby woodies. My Littlewood's original owner called him Terry because he reminded her of a pterodactyl.

Cynthia


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Like Tania, I agree that they are a little funny looking at first...so disproportionate and such HUGE beaks to begin with.


Yep, but it's those HUGE beaks that make them look so adorable. I know one of our members refers to them as "Banana" beaks---very fitting.

Linda


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks guys! he is lovely. today he is starting to flap his wings quite fast and streaching at the same time, and his wings have turns into feathers instead of sticks, his eyes are still brown, does anyone know when they actually change colour?
everything looking good for lil duddly. although i did have a bit of bad luck with one of my mums doves that live in the stable, she obviously had gone down for water and drowned in my horses water bucket the poor lil thing, we have a pot out there that we fill every day but maybe she forgot or something but we do have another 2 babys in a hutch that they are taking care of quite nicly, they look quite a bit older than duddly, but they are very pretty.

thanks for all your kind comments, more pictures on the way shortly! 

take care all, and have a nice weekend

Sarah


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for the update, Sarah! I look forward to see he new pictures!

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He does look prehistoric! What a beak! So cute, you're doing a great job.


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hi all!

here are the pictures as promised, enjoy everyone he looks really quite


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Good lookin' pics

PINEY


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a chubby baby he is, Sarah  Well done.

Do I detect a hint of blue in his eyes?

John


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

i believe theres some blue in there yes, and his wings and now grey with a white strip and the long black tips. he's running no problem and very intrested in the wrold around him, bless 

tale care all!

sarah


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for another positive update, Sarah.

Little Duddly was so lucky to be taken to you!

Cynthia


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hi guys! 
another week another growth spert! Duddly is into everything, and doesn't hesitate to peak anything to hand. he is still very friendly and doesn't like to be away from you for too long. i get him out when i watch tv, and he has a little explore for an hour or two. he has eaten some seeds today and swollowing was a lesson he had trouble learning  he'll get there though.

actually thats a question, it say's on some internet pages that he needs a stone to crush the seeds is this true? i'm feeding him what i feed my chickens and doves witch is wild bird seed, is this ok?

ok enjoy the pictures 

sarah


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sarah,

The wild bird seed is fine. They use grit to crush the seeds in their gizzard, I feed my pigeons mineral grit, a little goes a long way so I will pop some in the post tomorrow. There is no urgency about it, some people don't use it at all, but I like my birds to have the choice and it is also a good source of calcium and other mineral supplements.

You don't have to mix it with his food, just make it available for him to eat if he wants to.

Duddly is looking wonderful!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He's absolutely adorable.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He sure is coming along nicely, is he using the computer and hogging the mouse there?


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hi all!, right duddly is throwing up?? he had almost nothing in his crop but then he just throw the last of it up.
he shakes to beging with and then seems to heave. i'm going to keep an eye on him, and will have him with me most of the day, so i'll let you know if it happens again.
does anyone know what might have caused it?

let me know

sarah


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sarah,

Is this seed or formula? And how long after eating it does he throw it up?

Cynthia


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hiya1

right its formula that he is throwing up and its everytime i get him out and he does it when i try to feed him, he has doen it 3 times today, once during his first feed at 10:00 and twice on his third at at 2:30.
what should i do? mum say's that this is normal and not to be too worried as pigeons regeritate food naturall, is this ture? is his behavouir normal? he is still as active as ever, so why the sudden change?

thanks!

worried pigeon carer 
sarah


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

From what you say it sounds like regurgitation of the crop contents rather than vomiting: vomiting is when the food has passed to the proventriculus (which is the pigeon's stomach) and is projectile, that would be more serious.

I wouldn't try to feed him again until tomorrow, let him have water with a pinch of glucose in it.

What are his poops like? Is he getting pro biotics?

If he becomes fluffed up then it is a bit more worrying so let us know if that happens.

Text me if you need me!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sarah, Dudly is gorgeous!

If he was fed 3 times between 10 am and 2:30 pm, you may be feeding him too often and too much. Usually, by his age, we have cut back to 7 am, 1 pm and again at 7 pm - about 30 cc per feeding. As Cynthia said, go with just water until tomorrow.


----------



## seramaspecialis (Aug 1, 2006)

hi guys heres duddly! his now flying...well jumping and gliding and is still trying to eat seed.
enjoy the piccys




























sarah


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You have done incredibly well with little Duddly Sarah! I think handraising a hatchling is a a difficult job and one that I would be terrified of undertaking. It is such a pleasure to see Duddly looking so grown up, healthy and alert!

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a handsome bird he is becoming! He is certainly "growing into" his beak!

He looks GREAT! Best of everything!! And give him a hug from me and Squeaks!


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Just my opinion on the regurgitating... I think that it was due to the formula being incorrect rather than the digestive system...Too cold, too hot, in too large numbers. He might have just started hating formula.


----------

